# Pain Question



## ezra (Dec 13, 2006)

I just started playing golf a few months ago and I've heard of alot of players with back pain. I'm 35 and haven't experienced back pain from playing yet, but I get a strange pain in my forearm, near my elbow. Anyone else has experienced this type of pain? Also, I'm a right hand golfer and the pain is only on my left forearm. Please help!!!!


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Is it a joint pain or muscular? If it feels like a muscle, it will subside after your arms adjust to the game. If it's a joint pain, all I can offer is a bottle of advil in your bag to combat the pain...


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

srothfuss I thought it was just us old farts that needed ADVIL. EZRA I might have a tendency to believe its in your grip. You've got the beginners "Death Grip". We've all done it, and some still do .... relax the grip some, before you swing, consciously say to yourselt,,,RELAX..RELAX..RELAX....try shrugging the shoulders two or three time before you swing. The loser the grip the better swing......


----------



## ezra (Dec 13, 2006)

It'a a muscular pain. The death grip makes alot of sense. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

You're probably just using muscles in ways you haven't before.

One thing about back pain from golf though... be careful that in your exuberance to play a new game that you don't overswing and hurt yourself. A lot of the teaching in golf, just as it is in many games, says you should, "play within yourself," and it's good advice.

But keep the Advil close by anyway.


----------

